# Welches Buch als gutes Nachschlagewerk?



## FrankProduction (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Ich bin ja noch relativ neu in der AndroidAppProgrammierung und habe mir einen LernPlan überlegt den ich abarbeiten will und somit versuchen will Android Programmierung zu lernen.

1. VideoSerie auf Youtube von "TheNewBoston" (über 200 folgen (jede ungefähr 5Minuten lang) durcharbeiten

2. Ein Buch aus der Bibliothek durcharbeiten 



Aber außerdem hätte ich noch gerne ein Bich gekauft was alles gut erklärt aber auch tiefer in die Prigrammierung von Android eindringt und als Nachschlagwerk dienen kann.

Gibt es sowas auch in Deutsch?

Danke schonmal

Nils


----------



## schlingel (28. Mai 2012)

So etwas gibt's nicht einmal auf Englisch.

Das Android-Framework und dessen Weiterentwicklung legen eine derartig hohe Geschwindigkeit an den Tag, dass es sich nicht auszahlt wo anders als auf developer.android.com nachzuschlagen


----------



## FrankProduction (31. Mai 2012)

schlingel hat gesagt.:


> So etwas gibt's nicht einmal auf Englisch.
> 
> Das Android-Framework und dessen Weiterentwicklung legen eine derartig hohe Geschwindigkeit an den Tag, dass es sich nicht auszahlt wo anders als auf developer.android.com nachzuschlagen



Ok, danke für deine Antwort. Dann werde ich mal sehen wie ich weiter mache!


----------

